# RE womens ukbff womens thread discussion....



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

started this thread as the last time the thread got drawn off topic a lot of very valid opinions were aired that unfortunately tho rightly so got deleted due to them taking the nature of the thread off topic.



bodybuilt said:


> Luckily (sadly) bodybuilding is low on the tabloid priorities.....but could the sport be dragged any lower if this girl was to somehow win the brits and the tabloids got hold of it.....people like Kerry are doing a great job putting us back on the map, only for individuals to put it back in the gutter....sorry guys, but its an open forum and thats the way I feel.





bodybuilt said:


> NO DONT TELL!!.....exactly what I mean. Your a competitor in a sport guys, have some respect for it as a sport, this girl has taken it and is ringing it by its neck. These girls need our support in this sport as theyre trying to bring it back up to male levels.......some of the comments on this thread surprise me...its a case of "im alright jack, aint bothering me"...........wider picture guys!!


If you honestly believe in what you have posted above then you are one of the most niave people in this sport,we are in a sport where those from the bottom to the very top are such things as drug dealers,escorts (both male and female),money lenders,money collectors,thugs,murderers,thieves,porn stars,kidnappers,robbers should i keep going on? a female who earned her body thru hard work and sacrifice who makes cash from it doing as she pleases is dragging the sport down more than the others mentioned?

would love to hear how you work that logic out.

As mentioned the last time this was debated,Kai Greene,one of the best pro BBers on this planet today was exposed for doing pose for pay,gay porn etc just weeks before the Arnold Classic this year,he went on to win it regardless....was the sport in ruins the next day? unsurprisingly no,why should it?he's not doing anything many others have had to do to make a coin to survive in this immensley expensive sport.

This sport couldnt survive in the mainstream,it never will in this country but not for the reasons above,so i would hardly worry about it dragging the sport down.

By your rationing the premier ship football league should be in tatters due to certain stars being arrested for rape,sex tapes and class a drug use.oddly it isnt is it?....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

well said Mr Wee......bodybuilding comps should be judged on the body presented to the judges on the day.......its not a 'who is the most upstanding citizen' award.....Its peoples OWN business how they make a living, fund their bbing lifestyle or whatever else they like to spend their money on.

Those pics of Kai are HOT!!!!!!!!!!/wanders off to hot fantasy world...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Shut up Weeman you dirty drug-dealing escort-murderer! :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Shut up Weeman you dirty drug-dealing escort-murderer! :tongue:


sssshhhhhhhh! you'll expose my secret identity.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Shut up Weeman you dirty drug-dealing escort-murderer! :tongue:


You left some out.....this is how its done....

Shut it Bawbag, you skanky drug dealing,escorting (both male and female-you whhhoooorrrreeeeeee!!!!!!),money lendering,money collecting,thugging,murderering,thieving,porn starring lack of moral,kidnapping,robbing scum bucket:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Mr W Thanks for starting this thread for verily I was really pished that the whole fcking lot has been dragged up again in the other thread.

Go on ANY fitness or figure girls website and the shots of them, by default, are porn!!! That some people, male and female, should choose to do more 'hardcore' stuff is completely up to them. If the softer porn (tight short booty type shots/wet beach bikini shots....hey sorry to burst the fcking bubble...that's porn) ladies think that some bloke somewhere is not getting their jollies out of it then they really are naive. I don't think it's that hard to purchase signed photos of plenty scantily clad bodybuilders so where should the 'sex sells' line be drawn??????

I really don't think it's up to the morality police to start standing in glass houses and throwing stones! What people do (kiddy fiddling etc excluded) is completely up to them....or did I miss a meeting on censorship??????

I can't help but wonder IF these girl(s) *were* being prepped by members here whether there would have been such an uproar??? Call be a cynic....I can live with it!

:whistling:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

womens bodybuilding is hard enough to get taken serious by the media anyway these days so this just brings down the whole presentation to the general public on what goes on.Elfintan like me and zee say if you support this why not invite her to your next womens seminar naked and she can let everyone see how to make money the wrong way lol get real!!! she is out of order for ripping paul off and miss representing the sport of women bodybuilding,this site talks more bollocks everyday and attracks more dicks than i can count on my hands.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

As I said in the other, no one thinks any worse of Kai Greene for photos of his that were plastered all over the web. It doesn't make his physique any less and funny that not many seem to slag him off for doing this yet when a female chooses to do it, she is immediately cast out!! (This is a different issue to the financial concern with PS)

George Michael still records songs, Hugh Grant still makes films and what they did was not much different to anyone doing this sort of peepshow. At least the people we are talking about here are not generally in the public eye nor have kids that possibly idol them!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

since when has george michael and hugh grant had any connection to this discussion.also note this female bodybuilders UK BASED do not get pro cards and have to fight like hell to get one so go figure if this will do any harm in promoting the fading sport ME THINKS NOT!!!!!!! You keep mentioning kia greene well he is usa based different federation and male bodybuilding is generally considered as more accepted to the general public than the image of SOME women bodybuilders and the exploits lisa has chosen to publicise womens bodybuilding with is most certainly not the way forward.

Like i say all you girls in support of her should invite her to a group seminar and learn the art of this side of publicising women bodybuilding and see where it gets you all lol.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martzee said:


> womens bodybuilding is hard enough to get taken serious by the media anyway these days so this just brings down the whole presentation to the general public on what goes on.Elfintan like me and zee say if you support this why not invite her to your next womens seminar naked and she can let everyone see how to make money the wrong way lol get real!!! she is out of order for ripping paul off and miss representing the sport of women bodybuilding,this site talks more bollocks everyday and attracks more dicks than i can count on my hands.


1st of all there are s few seprate issues here -

1 - is the issue with Paul Scarb.

2 - Is the fact that some women AND men chose some form of porn to make money.

3 - That one competitor seems to be responsible for the negative image within female bodybuilding

4 - That's it seems to be OK for Pro male competitors to make money from porn but not women

5 - That things other than the physique representive on the comp stage should affect the results

I couldn't give a flying fck what someone does!!! I also feel that regarding the 1st 'issue' that I find Paul intelligent and adult enough to be able to deal with this himself.

As for our seminars, they are open to ANYONE, I believe we had a couple of ex lap dancers at the last one and a few girls that have done topless shoots......should I have banned them from coming??????? In fact one lady proudly showed us some new shower shots of herself only last week and they look fabulous....good for her! And if anyone who did attend the last seminar found ANY of it offensive or found that the whole day was a waste of their time and effort them PLEASE do post in here. I also wonder if by a 'cat in hell's' chance we could get Kai to come to a seminar....whether is would be such a good idea...probably would be OK as long as we didn't have fruit bowl on site!

Just because I don't condemn the choice of some bodybuilders to chose certain things this does not make less of a fan of the sport. Is it something I would personally chose to do?...no it's not but it doesn't give me the moral high ground. The list of sexuality related bodybuilding sites is endless. It is irrelevant whether or not this just the facts!

Why should I condemn anyone I don't even know and know even less about except what I have read on a forum that apparently 'attracks more dicks than i can count on my hands'? I don't have a problem being able to judge someone's physique on its' merits!

I do agree that female bodybuilding gets the raw deal when it comes to being taken seriously but surely we cannot lay that responsibility exclusively at one person's door. Sports women as a WHOLE get taken less seriously than the men but if we just stick to BB for now then just looking at the difference in prize money at the top end of the game we can see that even the powers that be within the sport consider the female aspect less 'worthy'. I am pretty sure that Lisa is not the 1st and will not be the last to do porn!!!!

I have every admiration for your good wife's physique and her acheivements. I find her a huge inspiration purely for the hard work that she has obviously put into building such a great physique.

Right...this post is long enough...I've had my say and I'm outta here!!!!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

you are a bad representation of what women bodybuilding is about and reresents and i dont give a flying fuc what you think bye


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martzee said:


> you are a bad representation of what women bodybuilding is about and reresents and i dont give a flying fuc what you think bye


I can live with that!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i think there's only one way to settle this as harry hill would say FIGHT


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

ps only a competitive women athlete should really comment on the rights and wrongs of women bodybuilders its easy to make judgements from a non competitive angle as you have not been up there struggling to get the sport of women bodybuilding accepted and reconized. this is my last post on here as we r going round and round in circles,god sake lisa may not even qualify and this is what the original thread was all about correct me if i am wrong!!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

come on have a scrap, my moneys on tan by tko


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I stated my case int he other thread. I do not like this lisa whatever as she's mugged someone off and from what I hear is selling the diets given as her own for money, now that ios out of order. But, how people make their living is entirely up to them. My childrens 3 Godfathers are 1. Convicted Armend Robber 2. rather not say as he's active. 3. Convicted Arms Dealer.

Tet they are 3 people I trust with the best interests of my kids if anything should happen to myself.

How someone makes a living does not make one bit of difference to their physique imo. Now lets take boxers for instance. some in the past have been convicted of serious crimes, yet does that mean they should not be allowed to fight for world titles....no, does it fcuk. Same as whatever someone does in their outside interests should not make a blind bit of difference to how their physique is judged at a show.

Let's also not forget that the person in question is also not breaking any laws here. Although she's a no good asshole, judging someone's physique or whether they should be allowed to win a title on what they do for a living is absurd, and that sort of mentality belongs in the stone age.....

ffs, get a life


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah Tan, how dare you judge a womans physique on her actual physique instead of what she does elsewhere.....in privacy.....with consenting adults.....you DEMON you

I'm clearly thinking Martzee misses the point of bbing all together......and first place goes to .....the person who has been the bestest person:rolleyes:

Anyway, reps Tan


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

:gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun

lol armed and ready for responce (ok yes im bored tonight!!!!)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

martzee said:


> ps only a competitive women athlete should really comment on the rights and wrongs of women bodybuilders its easy to make judgements from a non competitive angle as you have not been up there struggling to get the sport of women bodybuilding accepted and reconized. this is my last post on here as we r going round and round in circles,god sake lisa may not even qualify and this is what the original thread was all about correct me if i am wrong!!!


Sorry mate, but I think you've got your head stuck up your ass on this one......

If only competitive Women bbers should comment on this. Then only competitive women bbers should go to the shows. As if the general public or "people who support the sport" opinions do not count, then they should keep the sport all to themselves. Where would it be then???? with audiences of say hmmm 100 people and no future whatsoever.

Everyone who follows bbing, whether they compete or not has a valid opinion.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

martzee said:


> ps only a competitive women athlete should really comment on the rights and wrongs of women bodybuilders its easy to make judgements from a non competitive angle as you have not been up there struggling to get the sport of women bodybuilding accepted and reconized. this is my last post on here as we r going round and round in circles,god sake lisa may not even qualify and this is what the original thread was all about correct me if i am wrong!!!


Correct me if i'm wrong......but you are a FEMALE competitor? so have a 'right' to voice your concern then? :whistling:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

mo weeman i been doing it since 1987 think i know the meaning just stick to your stocking pics thats what its about lol. and if i dont know anything then just watch my wife take the title this yr with me training her and karen m dieting then eat your silly words


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

let's keep this thread to the point and no name calling (unless by me, then it's allowed  )

I respect everyones opinion, I really do, it's just i cannot for the life of me see, how what someone does for a living should affect how they're judged for best looking physique.....

It baffles me it really does...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

martzee said:


> mo weeman i been doing it since 1987 think i know the meaning just stick to your stocking pics thats what its about lol. and if i dont know anything then just watch my wife take the title this yr with me training her and karen m dieting then eat your silly words


yeah, cause stocking pics is all i am....YOU said that ONLY women competitors should comment.........but you voice YOUR opinion....

Good luck to your wife


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martzee said:


> ps only a competitive women athlete should really comment on the rights and wrongs of women bodybuilders its easy to make judgements from a non competitive angle as you have not been up there struggling to get the sport of women bodybuilding accepted and reconized. this is my last post on here as we r going round and round in circles,god sake lisa may not even qualify and this is what the original thread was all about correct me if i am wrong!!!


It was!!!! But maybe that should be taken down as not everyone posting in there is a competative female bodybuilder and as such has not right to even think about having an opinion or having any kind of admiration for the hard work that goes into getting ready to go on stage!!!!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

martzee said:


> mo weeman i been doing it since 1987 think i know the meaning just stick to your stocking pics thats what its about lol. and if i dont know anything then just watch my wife take the title this yr with me training her and karen m dieting then eat your silly words


Best of luck to her mate, I've not seen her physique pics so can't comment, and I sincerely hope she does do well. But Everyones opinion is as valid as your own one. Just because you compete does not give you any higher footing than someone who doesn't....

I've got a good mate (lodge) who has one of the best and biggest physiques I've ever seen, and if he decided to compete would be one of THE top contenders in the UK, yet, just because he CHOOSES not to, yet knows as much about the sport as anyone I know, his opinion matters as much as yours or anyone elses....


----------



## montazuma (Apr 12, 2009)

I have never posted on this site, however I feel this has to be said.

Instead of everyone complaining about female bodybuilders morals.

Why does not someone complain about the morals of the UKBFF.

rumours are running high that 2 YES 2 pro cards are going to be on offer for the men this year?

WHAT ABOUT THE WOMEN?

A clear cut case of sexual discrimination

Answer that one!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

robsta no my head is in the correct place when a non competitive bodybuilder comments on a touchy subject as women bodybuilding then i stated they have not had the experience and frustration of getting the sport of Women bodybuilding reconised when as many competive women bodybuilders are told they r not getting pro cards until things change i cant see how this action will make it any easier for them,like you say everyone has an opinion and rightly so and this is mine and it wont change, lets open it up to the general public then and see how they react im sure they will warm to women bodybuilders not!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I love the 'if i don't know anything'..........where exactly did i say that?

Your getting yourself into a tither here, first your frustrated that we disagree with your opinion, you say that only female bbers(competitive) should comment, but yet you yourself are a MALE competitor, then because i ask why you should be allowed to voice your MALE opinion you make up bits that i am supposed to have said...and then tell me to eat my SILLY words...hmmmmm......a sandwich short of a picnic perhaps?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martzee said:


> robsta no my head is in the correct place when a non competitive bodybuilder comments on a touchy subject as women bodybuilding then i stated they have not had the experience and frustration of getting the sport of Women bodybuilding reconised when as many competive women bodybuilders are told they r not getting pro cards until things change i cant see how this action will make it any easier for them,like you say everyone has an opinion and rightly so and this is mine and it wont change, *lets open it up to the general public then and see how they react im sure they will warm to women bodybuilders not!!!*!


Well I guess as non competative fans of the sport that by default makes us 'the general public'...and I love it and have nothing but admiration!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah...me too....


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

exactly montazuma its not fair and this wont make it any easier.Robsta we all know someone who if they competed they would be the best ever!! maybe this should be a new thread call it the never competed never will but will def be the best, Not taking it away from anyone there are alot of superb physiques i have seen recently who dont compete that i have said if only they did,but they have no intention to so cannot be judged as the best but rightly so they are entitled to there opinions just as much as the next guy/girl i think we have wires crossed as this has nothing to do with the point of porn and women bodybuilding,PS all the pros noticed this guy back in the early 90s who would of beat them all his name was victor richards!!! huge thick genetic freak but ask anyone if they remember him and they will prob say no,he didnt compete but he would of been the best!!!!!(or maybe not??) we will never know


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

but martzee,again going by your thinking,you didnt address my other points in my origional post on this thread,what about all the men in this sport who are criminals,have underground labs,are responsible for brutal crimes from assault to murder? how come that doesnt have any relevance here?why is that point being avoided?that would bring a MUCH worse view on the sport by the general public should it be brought to the public limelight (more than it already has) but it doesnt seem to affect it does it?why should female bbing be viewed any differant?what the men of the sport are doing is far worse,but thats just accepted as a way of life because its so common place.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Well I guess as non competative fans of the sport that by default makes us 'the general public'...and I love it and have nothing but admiration!


like i said invite her to your womens seminar then see how many agree as from the sound of things you are the minority word has it around the women of the sport,if you have admiration for it then good for you lol most can think of more constructive things to look at as regards women bodybuilding lol


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

weeman because the original thread was about women start another thread about crime and murder lol


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

bye all lol nothing else to say good night


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

martzee said:


> like i said invite her to your womens seminar then see how many agree as from the sound of things you are the minority word has it around the women of the sport,*if you have admiration for it then good for you lol most can think of more constructive things to look at as regards women bodybuilding lol*


thats the kind of comeback i'd expect of a 12 year old.......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

martzee said:


> weeman because the original thread was about women start another thread about crime and murder lol


why? you want to focus on the women of the sport doing porn:confused1: :confused1:

again,another startling comeback.........


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

martzee said:


> like i said invite her to your womens seminar then see how many agree as from the sound of things you are the minority word has it around the women of the sport,if you have admiration for it then good for you lol most can think of more constructive things to look at as regards women bodybuilding lol


Actually i have many female competitor friends and speak on occasion with many many others.....and as far as they are concerned its nothing to do with the sport.......so i think maybe YOU are the minority......but what would i know....i choose NOT to stand on stage so i am clearly clueless....FPMSL


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

martzee said:


> like i said invite her to your womens seminar then see how many agree as from the sound of things you are the minority word has it around the women of the sport,if you have admiration for it then good for you lol *most can think of more constructive things to look at as regards women bodybuilding* lol


Yeah....like their PHYSIQUE:lol: imagine such a thing at a BODYBUILDING competition.

You keep shooting yourself in the foot...thought i was the clueless one?:laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hot Topic this one.....

firstly let me begin to say i really appreciate the fact everyone has shown support for me in this issue and i thank you all, i have put this down to a life experience i believe in Karma and our community is a small one but please no one say anything insulting to Lisa on my part as those who know me know i would not want this.....

i will say that everyone should have an opinion on this subject no matter if they compete or not but it would seem that some do not like the fact others disagree with their opinion yet feel it is fine to disagree with others??(not just talking about one member either)my opinion on this subject will remain just that my opinion.....



montazuma said:


> I have never posted on this site, however I feel this has to be said.
> 
> Instead of everyone complaining about female bodybuilders morals.
> 
> ...


i do agree that this does not to be addressed again those who know me know that i feel very strongly that there is no Pro-Card given out to the women classes yet 1 or 2 to the male classes then look at the fact the UKBFF take 2 guys over to the Arnold classic yet not one female gets an invite and no one can tell me Venetia or Micheal did not deserve to go.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i do agree that this does not to be addressed again those who know me know that i feel very strongly that there is no Pro-Card given out to the women classes yet 1 or 2 to the male classes then look at *the fact the UKBFF take 2 guys over to the Arnold classic yet not one female gets an invite and no one can tell me Venetia or Micheal did not deserve to go.....*


Of course they deserved to go........i don't agree with the politics and discrimination in the female side.....there has been a series of events which i have actually witnessed that put me right off, i will continue to support the women who DO get up there. The female classes are my favourite(rare, i know) although i prefer the British scene as opposed to the European or American scenes, just because i know who the big name British competitors are.....

I attended the Nabba Universe a few years ago(2007-and hoping to attend this year too) i didn't know who all the foreign competitors were(men and women)....but i will admit to sticking the elbow in Bri many times throughout the day as i seen some AWESOME physiques.....but like every other sport, womens sports are always given less attention than mens...golf, footie, ruggers....even darts ffs!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> If you honestly believe in what you have posted above then you are one of the most niave people in this sport,we are in a sport where those from the bottom to the very top are such things as drug dealers,escorts (both male and female),money lenders,money collectors,thugs,murderers,thieves,porn stars,kidnappers,robbers should i keep going on? a female who earned her body thru hard work and sacrifice who makes cash from it doing as she pleases is dragging the sport down more than the others mentioned?
> 
> would love to hear how you work that logic out.
> 
> As mentioned the last time this was debated,Kai Greene,one of the best pro BBers on this planet today was exposed for doing pose for pay,gay porn etc just weeks before the Arnold Classic this year,he went on to win it regardless....was the sport in ruins the next day? unsurprisingly no,why should it?he's not doing anything many others have had to do to make a coin to survive in this immensley expensive sport.


Well said.

Its our life to do with as we dammed well please and until you walk a mile in our shoes you have no right to condemn us for any decisions we chose to make.

I dont do all that stuff but fair play to the girls who do.... if they can make money out of it then good on them.



martzee said:


> *you are a bad representation of what women bodybuilding is about *and reresents and i dont give a flying fuc what you think bye


Are you having a fvcking laugh?

Tan is one of the best ambassadors for the sport (male and female side) that I know. She always has a fair and unbiased view, and both her and her husband put a LOT back in the sport and helping others progress.

What contributions have *you* made to the sport as a whole mate?



martzee said:


> ps only a competitive women athlete should really comment on the rights and wrongs of women bodybuilders its easy to make judgements from a non competitive angle as you have not been up there struggling to get the sport of women bodybuilding accepted and reconized. this is my last post on here as we r going round and round in circles,god sake lisa may not even qualify and this is what the original thread was all about correct me if i am wrong!!!


Who died and made you the authority on female bodybuilding then?

You think because you are married to one you can preach to the rest of us? But you're not ACTUALLY one yourself are you? So therefor your opinion is no more valid than any of the people you have been so quick to condemn here.

Oh and for the record..... I am a competitive bodybuilder so I know better than you


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

martzee said:


> since when has george michael and hugh grant had any connection to this discussion.also note this female bodybuilders UK BASED do not get pro cards and have to fight like hell to get one so go figure if this will do any harm in promoting the fading sport ME THINKS NOT!!!!!!! You keep mentioning kia greene well he is usa based different federation and male bodybuilding is generally considered as more accepted to the general public than the image of SOME women bodybuilders and the exploits lisa has chosen to publicise womens bodybuilding with is most certainly not the way forward.
> 
> Like i say all you girls in support of her should invite her to a group seminar and learn the art of this side of publicising women bodybuilding and see where it gets you all lol.


Errrrrr, I've mentioned Kai once before this thread so that makes it twice..... I mention him because Lisa is getting slated for doing porn but I've not seen anyone calling Kai.....nothing at all to do with feds, I'm talking about general comments, ok for men, not for women attitude!!

Regarding the Hugh Grant and George Michael element I was referring to the opening post where it's mentioned that other competitors have dodgy backgrounds and are not affected.....I am merely making a comparison to a different profession that's much more in the public eye then bodybuilding and yet the general public continue to support these guys and therefore their careers are not affected!! (Ok.....now do you understand????)

Why should the UKBFF be informed of this? IIRC it's only you who suggested this, are you concerned she will be better than your wife? Poor sportsmanship that and I'm sure your wife like the rest of us would love to be on stage against such a fabulous physique and win hands down and I sincerely hope she does as that means there's one more fabulous female physique out there. Good luck to her and all others. :thumbup1:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

i do agree that this does not to be addressed again those who know me know that i feel very strongly that there is no Pro-Card given out to the women classes yet 1 or 2 to the male classes then look at the fact the UKBFF take 2 guys over to the Arnold classic yet not one female gets an invite and no one can tell me Venetia or Micheal did not deserve to go.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Errrrrr, I've mentioned Kai once before this thread so that makes it twice..... I mention him because Lisa is getting slated for doing porn but I've not seen anyone calling Kai.....nothing at all to do with feds, I'm talking about general comments, ok for men, not for women attitude!!
> 
> Regarding the Hugh Grant and George Michael element I was referring to the opening post where it's mentioned that other competitors have dodgy backgrounds and are not affected.....I am merely making a comparison to a different profession that's much more in the public eye then bodybuilding and yet the general public continue to support these guys and therefore their careers are not affected!! (Ok.....now do you understand????)
> 
> Why should the UKBFF be informed of this? IIRC it's only you who suggested this, are you concerned she will be better than your wife? Poor sportsmanship that and I'm sure your wife like the rest of us would love to be on stage against such a fabulous physique and win hands down and I sincerely hope she does as that means there's one more fabulous female physique out there. Good luck to her and all others. :thumbup1:


Myabe no1 is mentioning kia because he is american. If you visit american boards like RXmuscle he gets sleted pretty much weekly for his porn shots with a grapefruit etc lmao.

This however obviously doesnt effect his placings etc nor should it effect this girls placing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

So if only women competitors can comment on womens bodybuilding does that mean that that when these classes come on at nottingham we all have to get up and walk out until they are finished??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

martzee said:


> *womens bodybuilding is hard enough to get* *taken serious by the media anyway* these days so this just brings down the whole presentation to the general public on what goes on.Elfintan like me and zee say if you support this why not invite her to your next womens seminar naked and she can let everyone see how to make money the wrong way lol get real!!! she is out of order for ripping paul off and miss representing the sport of women bodybuilding,this site talks more bollocks everyday and attracks more dicks than i can count on my hands.


LMFAO :lol: :lol:

Bodybuilding???? Serious????

The whole bodybuilding scene TBH is fckin laughable, Grown adults straining in gym every day, force feeding, having no life...

For the Net gain of standing on a stage somewhere for about 2mins covered in marmite and skimpy clothes or Y fronts, all the while posing badly to cheesy music while tehe audience shouts "keep it tight"

Do me a favour...

To the General Public and media its pathetic, Fair enough, build muscle\strength for real world useful application...

BUT to stand there getting your "GUNS" compared to some other dude, when in actual fact its all subjective and with no actual demarcation line to determine who is indeed in fact better...

DO ME A FAVOUR..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now thats not to say I dont like bodybuilding, I do, very much so. Indeed I have competed and poss may do so again, But at same time I can also appreciate how stupid and pointless it is and how its percieved by the general Public

So you say "*womens bodybuilding is hard enough to get* *taken serious by the media anyway"....*

Off course it bloody is, and rightly so..Normal women men dont want to see women with far superior physiques to most men walking around in everyday life, Its not logical and its not something they understand...

So when you understand that bodybuilding is and always will be niche area and in all honestly "laughable" Do you think some bird getting her kit off reflects bad in anyway to th epublics already confused image of a minority sport..

Of course not...

Do you think Joe public looks at a clean living healthy bodybuilder and thinks "wow what a honourable proffession, I want to be just like that" :lol: :lol: Of course not, they see a "freak" and thats exactly what we are, Get over it and yourself...

Now I have seen your wife, and she has an awesome physique for bodybuiling, But quite honestly I couldnt care one way or another what she does either publically or behind closed doors, Thats her business...

However IMO you are not doing her any favours spouting sh1t like this on a public forum, because what will happen is people will associate your wife with your inconsequential ramblings and think less of her as you have portaryed her now in a negative llight because of your own self centered ways

Just My opinion


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

However IMO you are not doing her any favours spouting sh1t like this on a public forum, because what will happen is people will associate your wife with your inconsequential ramblings and think less of her as you have portaryed her now in a negative llight because of your own self centered ways

Point well made, and also your prob not exactly doing yourself any favours if you decide to compete again!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carly said:


> Sharon has an invite to the Arnold classic, dont any of you read Flex hahaha :lol:


 Sorry Carly i did not know this....Sharon who?? when did she get the invite??


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Sharon Madderson 2006 womens heavyweight champ, she placed 6th at the IFBB Europeans this year paul mate.

From the pics she should have placed higher but thats the eurovisions for you! she got the invite on the back of that and it was well deserved!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

theres alot of comments on here pointing the finger at some women being poor ambassadors for the sport.... the people making them should really look at how their comments are coming across and consider that they are maybe doing just as bad a job themselves!

if the federation rules say nothing about what job you do.. end of story right there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leeb said:


> Sharon Madderson 2006 womens heavyweight champ, she placed 6th at the IFBB Europeans this year paul mate.
> 
> From the pics she should have placed higher but thats the eurovisions for you! she got the invite on the back of that and it was well deserved!


right i remember her so she never got the invite from the British then...this was my point that the UKBFF send 2 or more guys to the Arnold from the British but the women need to go to the Europeans seems very very unfair especially seeing as we have some very good female bodybuilders in this country


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

couldnt agree more mate.

in reality there should be an open and obvious selection criteria to select a "team" to go each year!

dont get me wrong, the fact that the ukbff send anyone there at all is a massive step in the right direction.

i think the problems arise when the communication with the general audience (i.e. people on here, reading the mags etc.) and also with their paying members, doesnt really happen. in my opinion *ALL *federations fall apart on this one! bodybuilding is the only sport i know where the governing bodies have no formal direct method of communication with thier paying members and target audience!

I must say though Mr Scott Horton has been a breath of fresh air on many occasions this year, posting on here to clarify things and keep people updated!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by martzee

womens bodybuilding is hard enough to get taken serious by the media anyway these days so this just brings down the whole presentation to the general public on what goes on.Elfintan like me and zee say if you support this why not invite her to your next womens seminar naked and she can let everyone see how to make money the wrong way lol get real!!! she is out of order for ripping paul off and miss representing the sport of women bodybuilding,this site talks more bollocks everyday and attracks more dicks than i can count on my hands

Who exactly are you calling dicks????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bodybuilding???? Serious????
> 
> ...


Top post


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Sharon Madderson competed at the Euros and placed in the Top 6 xxx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leeb said:


> I must say though Mr Scott Horton has been a breath of fresh air on many occasions this year, posting on here to clarify things and keep people updated!!


could not agree more Lee


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

I never post on here but feel that i should, Guys please leave me out of your conversations, Im adult enough to speak my own mind, as is my husband. If i dont do well at the British this year then i dont im sure it wont be because my husband has made comments on a forum. Im happy being a grandmother first and bodybuilder 2nd. so please do not discuss me as i have not made any comments on this thread. When im ready to make a comment i will.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe he should read through some of those posts and re-word them! calling people dicks who post on this forum is bound to upset a few OR MOST!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ive just seen this thread and ive got to laugh..a female making some cash out of her sport is up to her and shes not harming anyone doing so..

this sport costs us a fortune and only the very few of the athletes on the amateur stage makes money from the sport... so if she can make a few quid then good on her.

if i was a single female...id prob do the same as her..and i dont see any harm in what shes doing...and this is the concensus of many female competitors i know.

as for her bringing the sport down...what a lot of bull.....female bodybuilders get a hell of a hard time of it anyway on a daily basis..just for being "not what nature intended"

and yes..i am a former universe competitor and a judge...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I like how Bodybuilt started this topic, slating people for doig such jobs....yet hasn't commented on this thread......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Zee said:


> I never post on here but feel that i should, Guys please leave me out of your conversations, Im adult enough to speak my own mind, as is my husband. If i dont do well at the British this year then i dont im sure it wont be because my husband has made comments on a forum. Im happy being a grandmother first and bodybuilder 2nd. so please do not discuss me as i have not made any comments on this thread. When im ready to make a comment i will.


i agree Zee


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

I said all I had to say earlier Robsta, and you know how I feel, and thats my opinion....you have yours, I have mine and others have theres...end of. Some people are out there for themselves, some people are out there for the good of the sport. Well said Zee.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys i have prepped plenty of women and to be fair their are valid points to both sides, personelly i see nothing wrong with what Lisa is doing i knew she did this whilst i was helping her and it did not one effect the advice i gave her......

we as individuals have no right to dictate what others do for a living we can have an opinion but who are we to say it is wrong??

As i told Lisa a while back she should be judged for her physique on stage not for her choice of living and i still believe this now i do compete and i do prep women so i am entitled to an opinion, my opinion is not agreeing or disagreeing with anyone elses it is only mine...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bodybuilding???? Serious????
> 
> ...


I'd rep you for that if I hadn't already today :thumbup1:



leeb said:


> theres alot of comments on here pointing the finger at some women being poor ambassadors for the sport.... the people making them should really look at how their comments are coming across and consider that they are maybe doing just as bad a job themselves!
> 
> if the federation rules say nothing about what job you do.. end of story right there.


Well said Lee :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Great comments from jw007

Zee, good luck in the show.....you go kick **** (seems the person of the conversation likes that)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zee said:


> I never post on here but feel that i should, Guys please leave me out of your conversations, Im adult enough to speak my own mind, as is my husband. If i dont do well at the British this year then i dont im sure it wont be because my husband has made comments on a forum. Im happy being a grandmother first and bodybuilder 2nd. so please do not discuss me as i have not made any comments on this thread. When im ready to make a comment i will.


I would like to wish you all the luck when you step out Zee....I totally see Martzees point ut just disagree with it....However I do know you are both decent poeple so I hope I haven't offended either of you.....You are a top competior and I did actually meet you at last ears bitish but didn't say who I was......anyway. all the best


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> It has to be hard being a female competitor as they get critisised very route they take. Too muscular, not muscluar enough, too sexy, not feminine enough:confused1:
> 
> *If you bodybuild you are generally seen as a self loving, drug taking thick as sh1t meat head................* Well aside from me conforming to the stereo type many others dont:lol:
> 
> Let there be love


That'd sum me up pretty much


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> That'd sum me up pretty much


Have you given up your position as head choirboy then??????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

They threw me out whn I told the priest form now on I'm doing the giving.....

feel rough as fcuk, was driving to work yesterday and trew up all over myself and windscreen.......

I reckon she's poisoned me again


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> They threw me out when I told the priest from now on I'm doing the giving.....


Yeah well.... they do say you're only gay if you take it..... :whistling: 



Robsta said:


> feel rough as fcuk, was driving to work yesterday and threw up all over myself and windscreen.......


Niiice. Gag reflex.....??? :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

ps dont worry.... edited your spelling for you.....  :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## fatboy mark (Sep 28, 2009)

well well well now we no why usa now laugh at us and say why give them pro cards they just shoot each other down come on lets get behind her to get on stage and be judged then we know if she has what it takes guys talk is cheap lots bodys in gyms that dont get on stage trust me i am workin in states and girls in some gyms are massive but they could not get on stage they can not do the diet trust me.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Why is everyone slating porn, it's far more important than bodybuilding!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Why is everyone slating porn, it's far more important than bodybuilding!!!!


Never a truer word spoken!:laugh:


----------



## chimera (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi all I am very new to this site. I would like to verify with Paul Scarbs that he never received any money from Lisa Cross as I know this to be totally untrue the truth of the matter is Lisa and paul parted company as she had no faith in his methods. He was paid up in full at the time they parted but refused to pay for the prep up to the Birmingham qualifyer as they did not get on. Ask yourself this why have all Pauls Females left him to work with other people. Simple Paul is very good at self promotion but when it comes down to it he is impossible to get hold off and is always late with advice never once did he deliver on time even though he was paid on time. I am amazed he has even mentioned this on this thread. Not only are ypu a poor trainer you have added liar to your qualifications.

And as for your quote about your advice got Lisa in this condition I think everyome knows that Lisa's condition is due to years of hard training and invaluable advice and support from her coach Lewis Breed who if you belive Paul Scarborough he also preped Lewis for the UKBFF last year which again is an untrue he was Preped by Stuart Core.

Before you make a judgement you should listen to both sides of a story.

On another note I have never heard Lisa run down anyone in this sport she supports all bodybuilders in there pursuits. It is a pity others do not give her the same reespect. Those who live in Glass houses should not throw stones. This sport would be so much better if every one stopped being political and let everything be said on stage


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I would listen to the other side if this was true....the fact is that when i started to coach lisa it was made apparent from the start that there was a monthly fee and a fee for the pre-comp prep this was agreed by both Lisa and Mark(you) as for not being able to get hold of me there was not one occasion when Lisa or you called me and i never answered the call i gave up 3-4hrs of my weekend every month to accommodate all of yours and lisa's questions......

as for no faith in my methods that is your opinion we both know this is untrue or have you forgotten how much she gained on her first cycle?? i have the pictures to prove that over the 8-10months i was coaching lisa she improved significantly so to say she did not improve condition is again untrue.....Lewis is a great guy and a good freind i am damn sure what he is advising Lisa is bang on....

Lets look at things not being on time lisa's diet for her photo shoot in America started on the Monday after the west Britain Lisa received the diet on the Friday evening please tell me how this is not on time?? all diets where mailed on time and i have the emails to prove this along with all the emails and texts to clarify that there was no mention of lisa being unhappy with my methods.....

as for all my female athletes leaving me if by this you mean Venetia, Venetia decided she wanted to use someone closer to her but then after prepping her for 3 shows all she won in fact taking two u55kg British titles and one overall women's British title i would guess you could say my methods do work for those that put the effort in......

lets now address the money side of things please point out to me where i said Lisa never paid me any money as this is not what i said....i said i gave lisa Advice for prepping and when it came to pay for the prep she declined and in the reply i sent back i mentioned that there was the fee for June still outstanding so all money was not paid in full.....

it is a shame you have chosen to come on here and slag me off as if you read the posts i have done no such thing to either lisa or you i have not lied in any way and in fact did not start this thread and only got involved as to calm the situation down.....i have always said lisa will go far in this sport and still wish her good luck in all her comps but you seem to want to make this a personal thing by slating me and attacking me....that's fair enough this is your choice....

as for the Lewis remark if you do your homework you will find that i have always said i prepped Lewis from the qualifier to the finals last year his final 4 weeks and both Stuart and Lewis will attest to this.....

now if you would like to point me in the direction of any posts where i have run Lisa down in any way i would be interested to see them....it is fine for you to come on here and give your opinion but don't try to discredit me with lies as you said those who live in glass houses......



chimera said:


> Hi all I am very new to this site. I would like to verify with Paul Scarbs that he never received any money from Lisa Cross as I know this to be totally untrue the truth of the matter is Lisa and paul parted company as she had no faith in his methods. He was paid up in full at the time they parted but refused to pay for the prep up to the Birmingham qualifyer as they did not get on. Ask yourself this why have all Pauls Females left him to work with other people. Simple Paul is very good at self promotion but when it comes down to it he is impossible to get hold off and is always late with advice never once did he deliver on time even though he was paid on time. I am amazed he has even mentioned this on this thread. Not only are ypu a poor trainer you have added liar to your qualifications.
> 
> And as for your quote about your advice got Lisa in this condition I think everyome knows that Lisa's condition is due to years of hard training and invaluable advice and support from her coach Lewis Breed who if you belive Paul Scarborough he also preped Lewis for the UKBFF last year which again is an untrue he was Preped by Stuart Core.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chimera said:


> Hi all I am very new to this site. I would like to verify with Paul Scarbs that he never received any money from Lisa Cross as I know this to be totally untrue the truth of the matter is Lisa and paul parted company as she had no faith in his methods. He was paid up in full at the time they parted but refused to pay for the prep up to the Birmingham qualifyer as they did not get on. Ask yourself this why have all Pauls Females left him to work with other people. Simple Paul is very good at self promotion but when it comes down to it he is impossible to get hold off and is always late with advice never once did he deliver on time even though he was paid on time. I am amazed he has even mentioned this on this thread. Not only are ypu a poor trainer you have added liar to your qualifications.
> 
> And as for your quote about your advice got Lisa in this condition I think everyome knows that Lisa's condition is due to years of hard training and invaluable advice and support from her coach Lewis Breed who if you belive Paul Scarborough he also preped Lewis for the UKBFF last year which again is an untrue he was Preped by Stuart Core.
> 
> ...


Paul has prepped many female athletes and they have all succeeded. Venetia won the British under Paul's guidance so can't fathom why you would say his methods dont work.

Paul also brought Stuart COre up to 3rd in the british last year which is no easy task considering the competition.

Fact is that many athletes use different people from time to time and thats their choice but you cant say that Pauls clients havent had success.

to be honest you're going to make yourself look stupid and more people will end up hating you and Lisa if you continue to tell lies that you paid Paul and so on. Fact of the matter is that Paul is a VERY good coach and a well respected athlete and a professional person. No one will believe your fake story as most on here know him personally and it just doesnt fit.

However the cattyness and general bitching and underhandedness that goes with the soft porn/muscle worship side of female bbing is well documented. The diva mentality that unfortunately goes with a number of the athletes (not all I must clarify) means that this sort of behaviour i.e. scamming a very good dietician would be no suprise.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

As one of Pauls clients I feel the need to chime in here....

Iv been working with Paul for a 4months or so now and in that time he has totally changed my physque...if anyone wants to see the diff between how I looked onstage at Portsmouth and where I am now a few days out from the BRitish I think ul agree the change is big and I owe this to Paul for the effort he has put in with me. As it has got closer to the show we have talked on a daily basis and the plans are outlined and explained and then often reexplained ( because I ask lots of questions lol) and I couldn't be happier with how things have gone...working with Paul has taught me so so much about my body and what works . I hope that my post sheds some true light on Paul as a coach as what has been posted above is nonsense


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I too am one of paul's clients and i too will chime in.

I have worked with paul since April this year and i have happily and gladly endorsed him to my friends (who they have taken my advice and contacted him through such referances).

If i text/email paul a question he has always either replied on the day or rung me to speak if he is not able to fire an email that day.

I know Paul has a hectic work schedule but never have i felt i am left twiddling my thumbs waiting for him to update me.

Poor trainer? I have taken pauls advice for the whole of 2009... words mean little, pics mean more.

Paul took me from this



to this in a short period of time



Now sitting at this with 7 weeks to go


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think you 2 are lying,

You got to where you are cos of your hard work and training and didnt need Paul's rubbish advice at all.

Stop defending him, he's probably paying you to say these things.

:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

he's promised to give me an extra gram of carbs for breakfast


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> he's promised to give me an extra gram of carbs for breakfast


Pscarbs?

LMAO


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

.....and there was those that said that what this athlete was doing both on the net and ripping off a very well respected member of the bodybuilding was NOT detrimental to the sport as a whole???? Weeman, are you listening?? If it wasnt seen as detrimental to the sport Lisa will now be in the Brit finals in two weeks time......The fact that Bill and Wanda saw fit to not let her compete in Birmingham and qualify is a credit to them.....and reassurance to others in the sport!!.....I wonder if Nabba will do the same at the England Show??

to be honest you're going to make yourself look stupid and more people will end up hating you and Lisa if you continue to tell lies that you paid Paul and so on. Fact of the matter is that Paul is a VERY good coach and a well respected athlete and a professional person. No one will believe your fake story as most on here know him personally and it just doesnt fit.

However the cattyness and general bitching and underhandedness that goes with the soft porn/muscle worship side of female bbing is well documented. The diva mentality that unfortunately goes with a number of the athletes (not all I must clarify) means that this sort of behaviour i.e. scamming a very good dietician would be no suprise.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bodybuilt said:


> .....and there was those that said that what this athlete was doing both on the net and ripping off a very well respected member of the bodybuilding was NOT detrimental to the sport as a whole???? *Weeman, are you listening*?? If it wasnt seen as detrimental to the sport Lisa will now be in the Brit finals in two weeks time......The fact that Bill and Wanda saw fit to not let her compete in Birmingham and qualify is a credit to them.....and reassurance to others in the sport!!.....I wonder if Nabba will do the same at the England Show??


your point being what? that her having a soft porn sideline is detrimental (which i'm sure you can see the vast majority that have commented feel it should have no reflection on her bbing career) or that there has obviously been some sort of underhandedness as regards to her treatment towards Paul?

Either way,and i mean no offence to Paul when i say this and sure he knows the way i mean this being as he wishes her well in her career himself,neither of these reasons merit her not being allowed to compete in a qualifier or taint anyones judgement on her physique as an athlete.

If Bill and Wanda want to start making an example then perhaps they should think carefully how it looks like they are victimising someone,as i have mentioned before,on the stage you have people who are outright brutal criminals,people whop have carried out and do carry out the most violent of crimes with regularity,never mind the drug dealers,thieves,robbers,etc etc etc etc

Quite frankly if you cant see my point with regards to that then you are being very narrow minded to the point where i would be concerned that perhaps you have some sort of personal vendetta going on?

You want to rid the sport of these horrendous women who dare to use their bodies they earned thru hard graft to make a coin in a sport where there is little money,but you choose to turn a blind eye to all the other devious and to be honest MUCH worse sidelines the other athletes in the sport have.

I note you have avoided the same point i make over and over so i wont be surprised when you sidestep the fact yet again,but please,do yourself a favour,dont bring my name back into the debate unless you are willing to address all the other points i have made.

Until the day the rules are printed where it states a persons chosen career path in life has to be approved by the powers that be then i really do not see what business it is of anyone elses to comment on.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i've been working with Paul over the past 3 months, the amount of time and effort he puts into prepping his athletes is second to none.

Both his experience and knowledge will help me bring the best package i can come show day in the safest way possible - to say that he doesn't answer emails texts etc is complete bulls*** - anytime i've asked paul a question i've always got a response within the hour which goes to show his dedication towards his clients.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

OK so Pscarb client no 4...

Paul has just prepped me for our local show the Mr Plymouth, in which I came second in a good line up of eight, I had the best condition on stage.

There are pics in my profile album showing the condition Paul got me in on the morning of the show, the final three days prep were carried out over Skype while paul was away on bussiness in NY, how is that for dedication to a client?!

We video called 4 times in three days...

I worked with Paul for six months in the off season and made the best gains I have ever made in my life, lost fat gained muscle and actually looked like a bodybuilder!

My show prep was 14 weeks, in this time Paul took me into his family home every Sunday to look at me, reasure me and brief me on the following weeks plans, paul and his great family made my self and my family feel very welcome.

I can honestly say that Paul is like a tin of Cuprinol... 'doe's exactly what is say's on the tin!' he gets the results you want if YOU DO what he tell's you, here lies the problem with some...

To call Paul a 'poor trainer' is laughable and an insult to Paul and all his Clients, testament to this are people like myself and the guys above who have all had, and will have great results in the past few months

Paul is always the guy in our Gym Corefitness that Stuart and Lewis call in to 'look' at guys before a show for a 'second opinion' I don't think this would be the case if any of Chimera's derogatory comments bore any weight...

I would like to say that I think Lisa is amazing and that she stole the whole show at the Mr Plymouth with her outstanding guest spot...

Well done, I think you will go far :thumb:


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Can not see Nabba not allowing Lisa to compete, what she does for a living has nothing to do with anyone.

As for paying for services from paul surely if she have or have not thats between paul and Lisa and once again nobody elses business.

both points covered!


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

fit1 said:


> Can not see Nabba not allowing Lisa to compete, what she does for a living has nothing to do with anyone.
> 
> As for paying for services from paul surely if she have or have not thats between paul and Lisa and once again nobody elses business.
> 
> both points covered!


UKBFF put the reputation of the sport first and did not allow Lisa to compete.....upto nabba if they do the same......Soft Porn, fine, muscle worship services, borderline....hard porn......should be looked at more closely!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bodybuilt said:


> UKBFF put the reputation of the sport first and did not allow Lisa to compete.....upto nabba if they do the same......Soft Porn, fine, muscle worship services, borderline....hard porn......should be looked at more closely!


sidestep the other actual sidelines which if were highlighted really would disgrace the sport,yet again.......

Its the 21st century mate,time to realise that.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

What people do in the private lives, in secret is there business mate, be it rob banks, deal drugs etc etc.......plastering porn all over the internet for all to see, including kids and people new to the sport is a different story,,,,especially when the sport is brought into disrepute by it......time you saw that!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Paul always answers me and he ain't my prep coach, i don't even compete!

Bodybuilders should be judged on the BODY that they present on stage on the day.

Any issue between Paul and Lisa should be between them, its none of anyone else's business.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bodybuilt said:


> What people do in the private lives, in secret is there business mate, be it rob banks, deal drugs etc etc.......plastering porn all over the internet for all to see, including kids and people new to the sport is a different story,,,,especially when the sport is brought into disrepute by it......time you saw that!!


mate,honestly,theres no point argueing with you anymore,the retarded thought pattern rips out of your posts,if you honestly believe what you wrote then the double standards you live your life by is unbelievable,i am speechless at that comeback,speechless.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

wakey wakey, what reputation? as i see it the reputation of our minority sport is drug selling, drug fuelled meat heads and you think 1 female competitor that chooses to use her body to make a living is going to make it worse.

Just to throw a spin on it, Would members of this board please comment on weather you think Lisa should have been allowed to compete in Birmingham or not, if not why?

I personally think she should have been allowed.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bodybuilt said:


> What people do in the private lives, in secret is there business mate, be it rob banks, deal drugs etc etc.......plastering porn all over the internet for all to see, including kids and people new to the sport is a different story,,,,especially when the sport is brought into disrepute by it......time you saw that!!


**** it, I have never been banned yet, want to see what all the fuss is about - so have a flame and clear personal insult on me - you sir, are a tw4t. A matted unwashed and quite frankly fetid one at that.

Good day, I shall be back in 7 days or so.

(note, no smiley, insult IS serious)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

As i said before i think in a BODYBUILDING competition a person should be judged on PYSIQUE alone.

So yes, she should have been allowed to compete. As a person who buys tickets and supports the sport i don't think its ANY of my business what the person does/does not do/has done.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

As one of Pauls female clients I will also offer my two pence worth..

Firstly I agree with fit1 that any grievances between Lisa and Paul should be dealt with by the two of them in private, if Chimera felt that there were some unjusts mentioned in another post then a private msg to Paul would've been much more appropriate.

I find the attempt to slander Pauls name on a forum on which he moderates completely ridiculous! Every client and trainer relationship is different and sometimes the fit isn't quite right. If it isn't working the mature thing to do is discuss this with your trainer as usually a solution can be reached and if not then the parting is mutual and all grievances are aired there and then.

I started dieting for my qualifier by myself 20 weeks out. Paul stepped in to help me 3 weeks out and the gains I made in those 3 weeks were unbelievable, I looked harder and my condition was spot on - all thanks to Paul. The difference between his method and mine were vast and the gains matched that, I ended up placing 4th in a very tough class of 9 girls, I took best presentation & I qualified for the finals thanks to Pauls help. He is now prepping me for the finals in 2.5 weeks.

I have never waited for an email from him. If I ask him a question he answers it, if he changes the diet then it is emailed to me well in advance of when I need it.

This man has a day job and a very busy one at that. He also has a wife and two children who are much more important to him than anything in the world yet he still finds the time to offer advice on here, moderate AND prep guys and girls for competitions. Paul has been out with his family at a weekend and still taken my call to offer advice and a plan of attack - you CANNOT question his commitment.

If anyone else could keep up with this sort of schedule then show me the proof.

When I am feeling low on the diet and the pre comp mind games are setting in, Paul is the first to offer me the advice and positive mental attitude that I need to get back on track. He is supportive and extremely generous with his help. Many trainers are very picky about who they work with, not Paul - he is willing to help anyone who wants to put the effort in.

You get out what you put in and covering the note that all Pauls female clients have left him to work with others, this is untrue - I haven't and won't be. I may not be at the top of my game at the moment but this is my first year and with Pauls help I will be the best within the next year or two - I couldn't think of anyone else I would rather have to help me reach my goals.

**Now Paul - where are those carbs you promised me??  ***


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bodybuilt said:


> What people do in the private lives, in secret is there business mate, be it rob banks, deal drugs etc etc.......plastering porn all over the internet for all to see, including kids and people new to the sport is a different story,,,,especially when the sport is brought into disrepute by it......time you saw that!!


No sorry,in fact i have to answer back,if these other people that committed all these crimes did it in 'private' detrementally affecting peoples lives DIRECTLY,then how the hell would any of the rest of us know about it if it wasnt public knowledge!!!!!

I myself am not in the habit of letting my kids have access to internet porn so i dont see that as a valid point to argue,unless of course your morals are elsewhere and this is something which is deemed as normal to yourself,and people new to the sport might see the fact that she has done some porn? oh heaven forbid,tho i think they will be aware of the many other underhanded and criminal things that go on in the sport long before they discover what 1 athlete happens to do as a sideline.

As i said before mate,i am everything this lady is as regards to her sideline,the only difference being i dont do it for a fee,should i be banished from the sport?am i bringing it nto disrepute? should it affect the way i am viewed as an athlete?

oddly the viewpoint most take on it is to compliment me on it,some go so far as to worship me for the fact (ridiculous as that may be) but then maybe thats because i'm a male and thats another double standard all on its own.

Quick you better alert Bill and Wanda that there might be another pervert in the bodybuilding community putting pics of themselves all over the internet,bringing the sport into disrepute. 

Get a grip of yourself mate,stop being so judgemental,its nothing to do with you what anyone does,nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> **Now Paul - where are those carbs you promised me??  ***


i keep asking that one :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weeman said:


> Either way,and i mean no offence to Paul when i say this and sure he knows the way i mean this being as he wishes her well in her career himself,neither of these reasons merit her not being allowed to compete in a qualifier or taint anyones judgement on her physique as an athlete..


no offence taken Brian, i think many will see that i have not once slagged Lisa's physique off on any board i have always said how good she is and can be....i also feel it is a mistake not to let her compete in the UKBFF as she could potentially be a good Pro....



fit1 said:


> Can not see Nabba not allowing Lisa to compete, what she does for a living has nothing to do with anyone.


this is very true and she should not be penalised by NABBA a job is a job end of......

...i got involved in the original thread and confirmed the issues between me and Lisa over her Prep so it did not get out of hand with Chinese whispers as this is sometimes the way with BB forums.....this is why i cleaned the original thread up (obvouisly something chimera is not aware of) i have never slated Lisa or her Physique and nor will i ever do this, as many know i am 100% behind pushing for the female athletes to get the recognition they deserve in this sport (no matter their day job)........i feel very insulted at the post that chimera has made as it insults and attacks me both personally and professionally this i will not stand by without reply this is why i made my reply........i have nothing more to say on the subject......

Thanks to all you guys/girls who have spoken out for me it does truly mean alot.....but there is no extra carbs:thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

What about a naked pic then Paul? WILLING TO PAY :lol: :lol: (sorry, bad joke)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

this is all bull

paul learnt everything he knows from me

me i tell you

he stole my seekerate forrrrmularrr

and now he lives like a prrrince

while i live in squallar

damn you to hell paul!!!!!


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

as most of the money in the suppliment industry is generated and audiences and gym memberships are made up of non competitive bodyduilders and even people who wouldn't consider themselves as bodybuilders then i think everyone's opinoin on this is as valid as everyone elses. my veiw is fair play to anyone who openly promotes themselves to finance their lifestye and ambitions. this is a very taboo sport at the best of times so i'd think a competitive bodybuilder, especially a female would respect the choices made by another. we all get bad press.. the gear, the guys who work on doors, the girls who look like guys, the gym owners who deal gear... we hear it all!!! all the time by the general public. i thought this sport was meant to bring us together not create soap boxes for people to stand on and declare their opinions more valid or worthy of others. at the end of the day who actuall knows any bodybuilders other than a small percentage of bodybuilders themselves. ask anyone in asda who ronnie coleman is or iris kyle and they'l just look a you weird!! what happened between lisa and paul is just that.. between lisa and paul.. pscarb aint making a big deal of it so lets respect him for that too.. anyway just my opinion... oh yeah and i am a competitve bodybuilder jus in case anyone wondered.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

rs007 said:


> **** it, I have never been banned yet, want to see what all the fuss is about - so have a flame and clear personal insult on me - you sir, are a tw4t. A matted unwashed and quite frankly fetid one at that.
> 
> Good day, I shall be back in 7 days or so.
> 
> (note, no smiley, insult IS serious)


in this case I'll allow it 

only cos I agree:thumb:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

im shocked they didnt let her compete due to something she does for a living! I cant help feeling its sexual discrimination. If a male bodybuilder is a known drug dealer, (not beyond the realms of possibility!) i cant imagine they'd stop him competing.

Nothing to do with whether i think its wrong or right- its pretty much par for the course for a lot of female bodybuilders in the states- but to actually stop her competing i think is a shame as she looked like she could have represented the UK well with her PHYSIQUE.

Im am actually really shocked!!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Me too Liz. Whatever the situation with Paul and what she does for a living she still has one of the best physiques I've seen for a while. Hope she finds some other fed that will welcome her with open arms.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

First time I've reaqd this thread in a while and whilst I do not like the way my mate was treated by her, nor do I like the way she hasn't been allowed to compete. All the way through this thread I've said that people should be judged by their physique and nothing more. It's out of order imo....

Paul hasn't once slated Lisa, so for nobhead to come on here calling Paul a liar is out of order too....


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

it wasnt even paul brought it up.....he could have jumped in straight away as soon as she was mentioned but he didnt, iirc he wished her luck and said she'd go far!

as far as im aware paul has a fantastic reputation as a prep coach, ive never heard of anything said against him before, which is more than can be said for others i have come across in my career:whistling: ooooh i would love to open cans of worms here but i dont think the guy even preps anyone anymore lol:lol:hehe


----------



## pgnurse (Oct 8, 2009)

chimera said:


> when it comes down to it he is impossible to get hold off and is always late with advice never once did he deliver on time even though he was paid on time. I am amazed he has even mentioned this on this thread. Not only are ypu a poor trainer you have added liar to your qualifications.
> 
> ok so this thread seems to be getting out of hand so thought i would chip in, i worked with paul for the last four shows (winning three and placing third in latest comp that was a big challenge, as getting back on stage after losing my bicep wasnt enough i only gave him six weeks to get me ready) as mentioned many times in the thread paul always replies and has everything ready to go when it is required and will always answer mail or calls as soon as he can cause of his day job., and as mentioned before also he has a day job which takes up a considerable amount of time, as anyone who can write computer programs will no, add into this taking to clients all over the world and country organising business presentations and also having to travel there and the like takes time,so if he dont reply with in five secs then you can be pretty sure that he is on his phone to clients and or other guys he is preping and will always get back to you when he is done. and most importantly he has a lovely family and two great children, whichi m sure anyone will no takes preference over anything and a lots of hard work and time in itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> im shocked they didnt let her compete due to something she does for a living! I cant help feeling its sexual discrimination. If a male bodybuilder is a known drug dealer, (not beyond the realms of possibility!) i cant imagine they'd stop him competing.
> 
> Nothing to do with whether i think its wrong or right- its pretty much par for the course for a lot of female bodybuilders in the states- but to actually stop her competing i think is a shame as she looked like she could have represented the UK well with her PHYSIQUE.
> 
> Im am actually really shocked!!!!!


Completely agree.

I'll bet - and its no personal insult to anyone in particular - but I'll bet that if you "investigated" every competitor, they would all have something somewhere that could be deemed "bringing the sport into disrepute".

Even me, and I am perfect - I have an old speeding conviction, so I must promote speeding and therefore want to kill children. :lol:

The UKBFF have crossed a shaky boundary here, I mean where do you draw the line? A big contingent of IFBB pros - male and female - do some seedy things to make cash. Lets be pretty blunt - a lot of us are involved in gear dealing on some level - even if it is just getting a course for a mate. Many of us are involved in heavier stuff, class A etc. It is perhaps a shame that bbers feel they have to do these things in order to support themselves in this cheapskate sport - but no one holds a gun to their heads.

This also leaves teh UKBFF wide open for similar complaints concerning many existing athletes, winners and champions, as well as up coming ones... and sends out a clear signal for a route to getting an athlete barred for no real reason - ie person A knows person B is going to be a threat, so all of a sudden UKBFF get a tip-off that person B is up to no good... and they are taken out the game.

I personally think they are out of their jurisdiction to be perfectly honest - until they start paying athletes and "contracting" them, they shouldnt presume to have the right to dictate what they should and shouldnt do while not standing on stage...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS since my last attempt at getting banned didnt work, I'd just like to state loud and clear - ROBSTA LIKES MENS BOTTOMS!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there no actual higher body or third party where this sort of treatment within the sport can be complained to?

TBH if i were her i would be seeking legal action towards BIll and Wanda if they did actually prevent her competing due to her website,i would also be looking for some sort of public statement from them as regards justifying their decision when quite clearly a blind eye is turned to far worse that goes on in the sport.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

if thats is the real reason she has not been allowed to compete - i think its totally disgusting!!

the ukbff seesm to be on a power trip of some sort - dictating un paid athletes, not only in there competing lives but now in there private lives.

it seems as long as they hold that golden pro-card, they can go about doing as they please without consequence.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coco said:


> if thats is the real reason she has not been allowed to compete - i think its totally disgusting!!


Thats a point I forgot to address - there could well be something else at play here, that we don't know about, might be nothing to do with her site etc. Some sort of public statement woudl be easy enough to release tho, and would silence the discussion completely. Or maybe not :lol:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ha ha true mate, obv ill retract my disgust at the relevant time


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

thats what im wondering if theres some other factor, i dont think bill and wanda keep up with the internet and forums.......guess its down to her but i'd be suing for missed opportunity if that was the only reason!!!!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> thats what im wondering if theres some other factor, i dont think bill and wanda keep up with the internet and forums.......guess its down to her but i'd be suing for missed opportunity if that was the only reason!!!!


lol suing for missed opportunity, thats a good 1


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> i would love to open cans of worms here but i dont think the guy even preps anyone anymore lol:lol:hehe


Nope Cain doesnt prep anyone anymore successfully Liz....thank god!! lol


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Just a side note, why is everyone talking about just the website and SOFT porn being a reason for Lisa Cross being excluded from UKBFF competition?.....HARD porn featuring Lisa is prevalent all over the internet under an assumed name......Soft porn photos hare no reason to ban anyone, as has been said most female US competitors have soft porn fan sites.......Hard Porn in a sport is a different story though in my opinion.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bodybuilt said:


> Just a side note, why is everyone talking about just the website and SOFT porn being a reason for Lisa Cross being excluded from UKBFF competition?.....HARD porn featuring Lisa is prevalent all over the internet under an assumed name......Soft porn photos hare no reason to ban anyone, as has been said most female US competitors have soft porn fan sites.......Hard Porn in a sport is a different story though in my opinion.


totally agree with this and i didnt realise she had been involved in hard porn.

Altho i dont rate it as any worse than selling drugs etc. Im sure if background checks were ran on competitors and any1 with a past as above excluded we would be left a few competitors short to say the least.

Its a slippery slope because they cant stop people competing for one thing such as hard porn yet people with criminal records compete surely?

However even hardcore porn isnt illegal so surely they have no right to stop her competing. i dont think as a sport we can afford to be nit picking with our top athletes on wether or not they can compete. Ita just not that big a sport.

She hasnt broken the law so why stop her competing. it isnt logical IMO


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

bodybuilt said:


> Just a side note, why is everyone talking about just the website and SOFT porn being a reason for Lisa Cross being excluded from UKBFF competition?.....HARD porn featuring Lisa is prevalent all over the internet under an assumed name......Soft porn photos hare no reason to ban anyone, as has been said most female US competitors have soft porn fan sites.......Hard Porn in a sport is a different story though in my opinion.


Does it matter? People need to make a living, and each person should be allowed to choose whatever career they wish.

It sounds to me like the UKBFF needs to consider their policy on diversity and equal opportunities.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

She should load up on some Mt2

Play the "race" card

They would fckin sh1t themselves

In fact, IMO she should play the "sexism"card

Bloody sexist UKBFF:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> She should load up on some Mt2
> 
> Play the "race" card
> 
> ...


TBH - Sex, Sexuality, Disability etc are all "equal" with race these days.


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

aren't the ukfbb answerable to ifbb?.... at least thats what they keep saying and using that reason for the rediculous two day britain... would be interesting to see how alot of ifbb comps would fare if they banned athletes for the same reason eh!! i think lisa should carry on doin what she's doing. so what if she isn't allowed to compete in the ukfbb. thing is if she did and won there's no sayin she'd get a pro card anyway. being a professional bodybuilder aint gonna pay the wages anyway. unless your in the small minority... and i mean small minority. there's nothing stoping her competing in other feds. i do believe the ukfbb have made a mistake this time tho. not just to the athlete concerned but to the specators and fans who will miss out on a very competitive female.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope Paul's copying all the praise he's getting....there's some fabulous testimonials in this thread.......people often have to make these up


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bodybuilt said:


> Just a side note, why is everyone talking about just the website and SOFT porn being a reason for Lisa Cross being excluded from UKBFF competition?.....*HARD porn featuring Lisa is prevalent all over the internet under an assumed name*......Soft porn photos hare no reason to ban anyone, as has been said most female US competitors have soft porn fan sites.......Hard Porn in a sport is a different story though in my opinion.


Im gonna need that assumed name, or a link even, jsut for research purposes you understand.

Go on, I'll bet youve got the links saved, just throw a dog a bone.

Mate you seem tooooo concerned about this ONE WOMAN and her private life, rather than this alleged intrusion / line crossing of the sport you claim to care so much about that could potentially cause serious damage to the fed long term... she didnt spurn your inappropriate advances or some sh1t in the past did she, you seem affy bitter.

Shock, horror, hard porn vids

Sex isnt bad or dirty, you dont need to awatch, no one does - its all consenting, no one is harmed I assume... no one elses business.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Im gonna need that assumed name, or a link even, jsut for research purposes you understand.
> 
> Go on, I'll bet youve got the links saved, just throw a dog a bone.
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking, i just didn't know how to say it without it sounding like i was flaming.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

bodybuilt said:


> Just a side note, why is everyone talking about just the website and SOFT porn being a reason for Lisa Cross being excluded from UKBFF competition?.....HARD porn featuring Lisa is prevalent all over the internet under an assumed name......Soft porn photos hare no reason to ban anyone, as has been said most female US competitors have soft porn fan sites.......Hard Porn in a sport is a different story though in my opinion.


Can you PM me details of this please?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Thats what i was thinking, i just didn't know how to say it without it sounding like i was flaming.


I was trying to flame :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Im just no good at this


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> your point being what? that her having a soft porn sideline is detrimental (which i'm sure you can see the vast majority that have commented feel it should have no reflection on her bbing career) or that there has obviously been some sort of underhandedness as regards to her treatment towards Paul?
> 
> Either way,and i mean no offence to Paul when i say this and sure he knows the way i mean this being as he wishes her well in her career himself,neither of these reasons merit her not being allowed to compete in a qualifier or taint anyones judgement on her physique as an athlete.
> 
> ...


Cracking post!!! :thumbup1:



bodybuilt said:


> UKBFF put the reputation of the sport first and did not allow Lisa to compete.....upto nabba if they do the same......Soft Porn, fine, muscle worship services, borderline....hard porn......should be looked at more closely!


Are you serious or are you trolling???



bodybuilt said:


> What people do in the private lives, in secret is there business mate, be it rob banks, deal drugs etc etc.......plastering porn all over the internet for all to see, including kids and people new to the sport is a different story,,,,especially when the sport is brought into disrepute by it......time you saw that!!


I am going to resist the urge to say what I really want to say and instead say this:

If kids are going to see porn on the internet it will make FVCK all difference what the career or hobby is of the person they are looking it. If bodybuilders stop doing porn do you think that is going to make one iota of difference when wee johnny gets on his dads computer and googles the word "blowjob"?

Have a fvcking word with yourself will you....

Narrow minded bigots like you bring the sport into more disrepute than any amount of porn ever will.

As for saying robbing banks and dealing drugs is acceptable and "their own business"..... well I'd rather wee johnny saw a naked lady than was taking tenner bags down the park personally....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think its bad that this has happened.

It might dissuade other fit birds from getting paid to get their pasties smashed in on camera and then we are just left with a load of fatties which isnt my thing.

This needs to get sorted ASAP or I wont see anymore fit birds getting their asses caved in proper.

Sort it out.

:thumb:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

PMSL @ Tom


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I think its bad that this has happened.
> 
> It might dissuade other fit birds from getting paid to get their pasties smashed in on camera and then we are just left with a load of fatties which isnt my thing.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I think its bad that this has happened.
> 
> It might dissuade other fit birds from getting paid to get their pasties smashed in on camera and then we are just left with a load of fatties which isnt my thing.
> 
> ...


haha.... outta reps but that deserves one


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Apparantly i have been slanderous in this thread, mods could you identify my slanderous words as i've received a rather nasty personal email as a result!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

What a women/man does in their spare time or indeed for a main income stream is surely entirely up to them.

If it is illegal however, then there may be a good case to argue.

I didn't read where Paul Scarb got embroiled in all of this. Did he star in one of the alledged movies or something?

There's a lot of Snow White and Seven Dwarf sh1t flying around the net at the moment:whistling: :lol:

J


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> Apparantly i have been slanderous in this thread, mods could you identify my slanderous words as i've received a rather nasty personal email as a result!


As I recall you named no names..... 



supercell said:


> What a women/man does in their spare time or indeed for a main income stream is surely entirely up to them.
> 
> If it is illegal however, then there may be a good case to argue.
> 
> ...


PMSL.... so now we know how "some" of the mod team makes their money really... :lol: :whistling:

As for if its illegal.... exactly. And as weeman and rs007 were saying... drug dealers, and convicted criminals compete and nobody bats an eye... this girl is doing her job and breaking no laws.

Personally I dont think parking attendants should be allowed to compete.... their job sickens me...... Equally valid point methinks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

supercell said:


> I didn't read where Paul Scarb got embroiled in all of this. Did he star in one of the alledged movies or something?
> 
> There's a lot of Snow White and Seven Dwarf sh1t flying around the net at the moment:whistling: :lol:
> 
> J


LMAO:lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Personally I dont think parking attendants should be allowed to compete.... their job sickens me...... Equally valid point methinks


Love it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> Apparantly i have been slanderous in this thread, mods could you identify my slanderous words as i've received a rather nasty personal email as a result!


Liz can you PMme the details as i cannot see where you have been slanderous


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Awww how come Liz got abuse via email?....everybody knows that its me who loves abuse

off to sulk:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> Apparantly i have been slanderous in this thread, mods could you identify my slanderous words as i've received a rather nasty personal email as a result!


Cant see it liz.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Cant see it liz.


Nor me Liz just shrug it off.....maybe the person accusing you should post on the board


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

or they should send it to me, i'd appreciate it :lol:

(sorry, i'll stop now)


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Liz, I think we both know who this person is......and obviously having a lack of clients now he feels a little sore. He has one well known client he has just taken on, and SHE has been warned what he is like and she knows this...and is keeping there relationship strictly professional.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Can't think who you are referring to but surely the fact that someone thinks it's them sort of implies they have something to feel guilty about so there must be some level of truth in the matter, what ever the matter is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynsey Beattie (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Guys im the well known client who cain is training and i would just like to point out its is strictly business and nothing else i have just had twins and i am very happy with my partner just to clarify im competing next yr and asked cain to help


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Now i'm completely lost.......off to find a non-cryptic thread.

Congrats on the twins,bet you are kept very, very busy!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

The plot thickens LOL!!!

Great to hear you'll be back on stage Lynsey.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i must apologise for inadvertedly taking the thread off on a tangent, i didnt mention any names! !!! good luck lynsey i wouldnt expect you to have any problems whatsoever ,you have your feet firmly on the ground .


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Just want to make two comments here:

1) The UKBFF did not ban her from competing because of pornographic pics alone; it was because on here site she mentions/ed that she is a UKBFF competitor. If she hadn't mentioned the UKBFF on her site, she would have been allowed to compete. I was sitting with Bill and Wanda when they were debating the issue and this is what was said. It was the direct association of the UKBFF with porn that was the issue. Please note that this may not be my opinion on the matter; I am merely relaying the information, which I feel is important for this topic.

2) I have come across (in person) a number of competitors who have worked with Paul Scarborough for their prep, and not one has ever had a bad word to say about either his information or his service. Indeed, not only has never a bad word been stated, but comments are of high praise. I feel someone coming to a website, where he works, to comment once, and not even to follow up the conversation is out of order.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

fair enough i can kind of see that if she made a direct association.......similar happened with some romanian gymnasts who did naughty stuff with the romanian flag visible on their leotards..........maybe they could have told her to remove it from her site though???


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Just want to make two comments here:
> 
> 1) The UKBFF did not ban her from competing because of pornographic pics alone; it was because on here site she mentions/ed that she is a UKBFF competitor. If she hadn't mentioned the UKBFF on her site, she would have been allowed to compete. I was sitting with Bill and Wanda when they were debating the issue and this is what was said. It was the direct association of the UKBFF with porn that was the issue. Please note that this may not be my opinion on the matter; I am merely relaying the information, which I feel is important for this topic.
> 
> 2) I have come across (in person) a number of competitors who have worked with Paul Scarborough for their prep, and not one has ever had a bad word to say about either his information or his service. Indeed, not only has never a bad word been stated, but comments are of high praise. I feel someone coming to a website, where he works, to comment once, and not even to follow up the conversation is out of order.


good to get some sort of clarification here

personally still dont think a ban was called for, some form of communication would have probably been the best option imo - and quite simple to do.

theres every chance she did not think it would be relevant - and therfore not give it a second thought.

lack of communication often leads to misunderstandings

however i dont know the ins and outs of the situation, just my perspective from an outsiders point of veiw


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

coco said:


> good to get some sort of clarification here
> 
> personally still dont think a ban was called for, some form of communication would have probably been the best option imo - and quite simple to do.
> 
> ...


LOL Im sure there's something on Redtube you can see PMSL :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up James mate, and if that is the case then I think it is spot on what they've done.

By all means do porn/whatever, but do not bring into it an associations name that does not want to be involved in anything as such.....


----------

